# Excel equivalent to normal.dot



## JP1 (Dec 31, 2009)

What is excel's equivalent to normal.dot and where typically can I find it? I want to add some standard formatting so that everytime I create a new book or sheet, some formatting is already in place.

Thanks lots!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

There isn't an equivalent in Excel. You have to create a workbook containing all the elements you want, then save it as an _Excel template_ with the filename extension .XLT (.XLT is in the _File > Save As_ menu)

Save it in Excel's user templates folder here:
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\XLSTART\

Note, the 12 is for my Office 12 (Office 2007). The number of your Office folder will be different if it's not Office 2007.


----------



## JP1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for this - very helpful. However, this only works when I first open Excel and then only on the first sheet of that workbook. How do I get round this?

Also, if I have Excel open and select New for a new workbook, the default formats which I want to have are not showing in the new workbook. 

All solutions/ideas very much appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you saved your Excel file as a Template .XLT as *PIP22* suggested, then when you open Excel, go to* File/Open *(or Office Button/Open) and open the Template file .XLT. This will hold all of the formatting and work sheets you saved previously. If you go to *File/New*, you will get the Default formatting that Office uses.


----------

